# big cudas



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

took a break from bumpy gulf yesterday and crusied in my crowsnest around the ICW near ft mcrea....lots of action with all the bait every where and i felt like i was somewhere else with the clean incomeing tide pushing way past sherman .... i saw in two ft or less , not one but two huge barracudas just hanging out in the shallows....is that normal... in the keys it is ... but i havent herd of them doing that here.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

The water is quite warm and there is a lot of baitfish. They kind of lay in wait for a quick meal. In the summer I have seen smaller ones school around anchor lines near the surface here. Like you, I've seen the huge ones nearshore by themselves in the Keys. I had a big guy follow me parallel to the beach in the Dry Tortugas. Every time I looked up there he was. I figured he thought that I was another predator and was waiting to steal my prey. Kind of cool that you noticed this. I will have to look next time I'm in the ICW.


----------



## kingfisher27 (Dec 1, 2009)

I caught this little guy in my cast net last week. Looks like a baby cuda to me. I wonder if his parents were hanging out nearby.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*yep ...the lil one*

yeah i see schools of those biddy guys all over the bay . The bay is the gulfs nusery....at different docks waiting for the spec i have wached those little slashers brutally hunt tiny fry ...kinda cool


----------

